# Cat6 Patch cables vs plain network cables?



## sttubs (Jul 14, 2011)

Would the patch cable be ok to run from my router to the PC, or should I just go with the plain network cable?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 14, 2011)

what length are we talking about?

define "plain network cable" .. cat 5 ? cat 5e ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cat6 is Gigabit Ethernet and improved cable protection. I have two 100FT boxes under my desk ATM  

We have installed over 30 miles of cable in my plant. All are CAT 6 and Fiber

Color code:

WHITE-ORANGE
ORANGE
WHITE-GREEN
BLUE
WHITE-BLUE
GREEN
WHITE-BROWN
BROWN

IF you are doing analog it would be

BLUE
WHITE-BLUE

*EDIT*

Don't think that just by using cat 6 that you will have gigabit connection. You must have a gigabit hardware to produce those speeds (NIC, Switch, Router, EXC)


----------



## sttubs (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm looking at 75-100ft of CAT6. It seems that several CAT6e's are patch cables vs plain cables, meaning they are not the patch cables, just CAT6 cables. I've got the gigabit router & NICs, justneed to hook it all up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

This may help.

1000FT CAT6 boxes

Make sure you do not go over 100FT runs or you may have degradation in your connection. We run fiber in a ring from switch to switch then copper from the switch to the device. Its well worth the extra effort.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 14, 2011)

There is no difference between a patch cable and a network cable.
The term was originally used to refer to short(er) cables used in patch panels.
A 10 foot patch cable and a 10 foot network cable are electrically identical (given they are of the same type, cat5e, cat6 etc.)
Cat6 is preferable over cat5e for gigabit connections as it has better transmission properties and is superior in electrically noisy environments.
The length limitation on cat6 is the same as cat5e which is 100 meters (328 ft.)


----------



## adrianx (Jul 20, 2011)

on the long distance remember to not to get very close at the power line or any device that can produce electric /magnetic fields...(like microwaves ... washer machine, electric motors, wall mounted power line, hair draier big tvs, or any fixed power tools)

this will affect the transfer rate for you data that transit the utp cable, inducing noise on the cable and rise the numbers of data  re-transmission.

best regards


----------



## Frick (Jul 20, 2011)

adrianx said:


> on the long distance remember to not to get very close at the power line or any device that can produce electric /magnetic fields...(like microwaves ... washer machine, electric motors, wall mounted power line, hair draier big tvs, or any fixed power tools)
> 
> this will affect the transfer rate for you data that transit the utp cable, inducing noise on the cable and rise the numbers of data  re-transmission.
> 
> best regards



Aye, and this is why we have FTP cables.


----------

